# Can You Find A Skyline At A Salvage Yard?



## Project_X (Dec 29, 2003)

Can You Find A Skyline At A Salvage Yard?

Here in the U.S or at Asia?

would it be hard to put these in the road?

cus my dad said that i can go get a car from the salvage yard if i get enough

and me and him can go fix it up cus hes an expert at restoring and fixing cars

so far i have saved up over 10,000 throughout the years

and i got 2 more years till i can legally drive


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

Skylines were never officially sold here in the USA, so you're definitely NOT going to find any in the junkyards in the USA.

I don't think you should get a Skyline, especially for someone who still has 2 years to LEGALLY drive. No way. Get yourself a car that you can first start learning on. Get some driving experience before thinking of getting a Skyline. You'll need a hell of a lot more than $10,000 to be able to drive a Skyline legally on American soil.


----------



## Project_X (Dec 29, 2003)

Harris said:


> Skylines were never officially sold here in the USA, so you're definitely NOT going to find any in the junkyards in the USA.
> 
> I don't think you should get a Skyline, especially for someone who still has 2 years to LEGALLY drive. No way. Get yourself a car that you can first start learning on. Get some driving experience before thinking of getting a Skyline. You'll need a hell of a lot more than $10,000 to be able to drive a Skyline legally on American soil.


i already know how to drive

ive been driving stickshift for 3 years

around the streets alot too


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

Driving and driving responsibly are two different things. Being that you're quite new to driving and quite young (I assumed that from the fact that you said you have 2 years to drive legally), the last thing you should be in is a powerful car. I still say that you should look for a different, less powerful car.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Did you get this from watching "that" movie.......

Australia and Asia will have some in their junkyards, but not the states.


----------



## RB26Maxima (Dec 6, 2003)

*wooo there!*

i wanted the same thing but my friend has one n california and i drove its no joke i was glad i didnt buy one....i doubt you would find a skyline because most of people who drive them are more experienced at driving and when they do get n a wreck insurance probably covers it trust me you gotta be a big balla if you want a skyline for your first car if the skylines price dont eat you up then insurance company sure as hell will


----------



## Project_X (Dec 29, 2003)

how does a skyline drive n e ways?

the car i drive around with is either my dads camaro or my uncles s13 both modified

they both go fast

and wut movie?

i just want to fix a salvaged car like my dads camaro thats how he got it


----------



## scourge (Feb 27, 2003)

Kid, the Skyline is NOTHING like a Crapmaro...period. They are nowhere near being close. I have driven both and I owned an R32 GTS4 and I can say the SKyline is a better car in every way. If you are 14 years old (2 years from driving), then you are not capable of handling the power of a GTR. This is what you want to hear and its not what I wanted to hear when I was your age a looooong time ago either, but it remains the truth. You gotta learn to walk before you hope to run.


----------



## Project_X (Dec 29, 2003)

ok

but if i come across a good deal or find one at a salvage yard ill get it

my neighbor has a r34 in his garage though along with a supra he uses it for racing 

he says he races at sears point

hes a friend of my dad maybe i can talk him into letting me try it out right now


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

I'm sure he'll let you drive the Supra, but he won't let you anywhere near the driver's seat of the Skyline.


----------



## Project_X (Dec 29, 2003)

i just came back from my neighbors house

he let me try out his skyline but first i had to let him clean out his garage

then he let me drive his supra for like 10 minutes

then let me drive the skyline out with him

i had to drive him to the store and to the bank in his skyline for the whole time

the skyline he has is pretty powerful

but i like it because its powerful

i had no difficulty driving it

makes me wanna go buy one


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

i call :bs: :showpics:


----------



## SR20 Who Knew? (Jul 29, 2003)

xt_out said:


> i call :bs: :showpics:


seriously now...


----------



## STI_vs_EVO (Aug 11, 2003)

SR20 Who Knew? said:


> seriously now...


hahahahahhahahahaahah yeah... :thumbup:


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

Yup, I don't know how someone would trust a 14 yr. old in CA traffic with a Skyline. I call BS too now.


----------



## Project_X (Dec 29, 2003)

he said that it was ok cus he saw how well i controlled his supra at high speeds


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

How old are you, seriously? Take my advice and buy a 3 cylinder Geo, drive it a few years, then buy a Nissan Sentra, drive that a few years, and when you're finally out of college, go ahead and knock yourself out with a Skyline.


----------



## SR20 Who Knew? (Jul 29, 2003)

Harris said:


> How old are you, seriously? Take my advice and buy a 3 cylinder Geo, drive it a few years, then buy a Nissan Sentra, drive that a few years, and when you're finally out of college, go ahead and knock yourself out with a Skyline.


Thats what I'm doing now. Minus the geo part..


----------



## kat240 (Jul 17, 2003)

scourge said:


> Kid, the Skyline is NOTHING like a Crapmaro...period. They are nowhere near being close. I have driven both and I owned an R32 GTS4 and I can say the SKyline is a better car in every way. If you are 14 years old (2 years from driving), then you are not capable of handling the power of a GTR. This is what you want to hear and its not what I wanted to hear when I was your age a looooong time ago either, but it remains the truth. You gotta learn to walk before you hope to run.


well said.


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

Skyline in a junk yard....lol.....check my sig..............I currently have 2....and no they are NOT for rebuilds....I strip them engines/gearboxes and put them in my Commodore 

Don't try to repair a junkyard heap unless you work in the automotive industry, evnev if you do make sure its a job that you rebuild cars everyday.....I build race cars for a living so its not tooooo hard

Still the Skyline is not as mythical as its cracked up to be.....a R32 RB20DE Skyline would be fine for him, but if your gunna go to the trouble of importing a Skyline to the states, I'd get something far better then that


----------



## Project_X (Dec 29, 2003)

well i know how to build them and stuff cus i help my dad alot

i guess it would be impossible to find a gtr in a junk yard but nothing is impossible


----------



## SR20 Who Knew? (Jul 29, 2003)

If you really want skyline power for cheap, get a 240 and engine swap it with the RB25.


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

I ment more in the relms of pannel beating (crash repairs) with out skill like that your stuffed, or you pay big bucks for someone to do it for you......


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

And your never going to find one in a junkyard in the states... ever...period...

Why would you want to import a salvaged Skyline from overseas?
That just makes no sense at all.

Your best bet is an RB25DET into a S14...


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

there arent any junk yards in Japan either.That movie is Fast and the Furious.Like everyone said the Skyline is way too much and costly for someone in High School.Insurance especially.Also I highly doubt your neighbor has a Skyline and a Supra.No one would have top of the line Nissan buried in the garage.I suggest you getting yourself an NX2000.It comes with a great engine that kids and adults both love.The best part is the kind of gains you can get with it.Also Im guessin that your badass neighbor has the HKS supercharged VG26DES right?That shit is ultra JDM


----------



## RB26Maxima (Dec 6, 2003)

*Get it threw your head*

Look kid what your not gettin is that if you bought a skyline you might think you can handle but by the time its in your garage and you drive to the insurance place to insure it you will know that you did sumthin stupid...and please who is going to let a 14 yr old drive a R-34? cuz if you wreck it then your ass out and so is your neighbor but guy was right stick with sumthin that has less get up then a Skyline you dont need all that speed even if you got the skyline you would have to be workin full time on a big bucks job becuz you wouldnt be able to drive it if its not insured trust these peoples words kid buy you a sumthin not really powerful and doesnt have get up like a Civic


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

danifilth said:


> there arent any junk yards in Japan either.That movie is Fast and the Furious.Like everyone said the Skyline is way too much and costly for someone in High School.Insurance especially.Also I highly doubt your neighbor has a Skyline and a Supra.No one would have top of the line Nissan buried in the garage.I suggest you getting yourself an NX2000.It comes with a great engine that kids and adults both love.The best part is the kind of gains you can get with it.Also Im guessin that your badass neighbor has the HKS supercharged VG26DES right?That shit is ultra JDM


Found a pair of R33's in a junkyard where I live....purchased them for under $1500 Aus  (about 900USD).....I now have 2 R33 shells rusting away in the backyard....tehehe


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

Thats Australia buddy. You won't find even a Skyline badge in a junkyard in America, much less a whole Skyline car.


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

Harris said:


> That Australia buddy. You won't find even a Skyline badge in a junkyard in America, much less a whole Skyline car.


All I can say is that I love my country  lol....and no I have no intention of repairing the skylines......


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

goddamn that is a hell of a deal!Think you can get them here without having to legalize if it is only a shell?Maybe we could throw in a JDM VG30DETT and drive it around without paying for lagal issues.LOL


----------



## Eddie (Sep 29, 2003)

Hey guys the kid wants a Skyline & he`s starting the ball rolling. Everyone`s got dreams right? What cars did you lot dream about as kids? 

Good on ya mate.


----------



## Seva (Jul 10, 2002)

Harris said:


> Thats Australia buddy. You won't find even a Skyline badge in a junkyard in America, much less a whole Skyline car.


what about a civic with GT-R badge?
I bet you can find plenty of that,


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

Yea... I wouldn't know much about rice. Not my taste.


----------



## scourge (Feb 27, 2003)

Eddie said:


> Hey guys the kid wants a Skyline & he`s starting the ball rolling. Everyone`s got dreams right? What cars did you lot dream about as kids?


Nothing wrong with having dreams. Just keep them realistic and finding a GTR in a salvage yard because he saw it in a movie is nowhere near being realistic.


----------



## Eddie (Sep 29, 2003)

scourge said:


> Nothing wrong with having dreams. Just keep them realistic and finding a GTR in a salvage yard because he saw it in a movie is nowhere near being realistic.


So now he knows theres no chance of getting 1 from a scrap yard the dream has started evolving & reality is setting in. That can only be a good thing surely?


----------



## Pete-flint (Jul 29, 2003)

Don't call me Shirley :fluffy:


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

Worst troll ever.


----------



## Eddie (Sep 29, 2003)

WTF you 2 on about? :fluffy:


----------



## GTES-t (Jan 2, 2004)

Ok, now that everyone's harassed the crap out of you. Which is because they know what you don't, that the Skyline in the US has an extremely pricy tag on it. And as far as the driving, someone I knew took 3 Skylines out (of commission) trying to learn how to drive them.

Anyways, if you have 10k available and you dad is willing to help you make your own car. The best thing to do would be to get an S13 or S14 with a good body but blown engine. Then purchase the front clip of either a 180sx, Silvia (with the SR20DET) or an R32 or R33 Skyline clip (with the RB20DET or RB25DET respectively). You can get all of that for around 5k if you come across good deals which leaves extra money for the install issues that come up (they always do) and other accesories.

The fact is, the SR20 swap is the best (engines designed for those bodys, least amount of other modifications required, and best weight balance for the vehicle). Skylines, 180sx's and Silvias litter the junkyards in Japan. Most of them due to drifting accidents which tend to destroy the rear of the car and leave the engine and trans in good shape. That is where all the front clips come from.


----------



## SpecV&Z_man (Dec 22, 2003)

Hey man I am just a few years older than you and like you I wanted a Skyline as a first car too. But just listen to these guys, they know what there talking about. And find info (if you need anymore) about Skylines and realize that when you turn 16 you won't drive Skyline. Skylines are very powerful cars and are not to be messed with by any kid even if you think you can drive good. See I got a Sentra cause I wanted to start small and its a good car for kid's like you and me to drive as a first car. Also let me tell you even if you wanted a Skyline as your first car chances are that your gonna wreck it. Cause every first time drivers wreck. And Insurance Is gonna be out the hole for a 16 year old male driving a freakin' Skyline. So keep dreaming it might happen when you get older.
:cheers:


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

SpecV&Z_man said:


> Hey man I am just a few years older than you and like you I wanted a Skyline as a first car too. But just listen to these guys, they know what there talking about. And find info (if you need anymore) about Skylines and realize that when you turn 16 you won't drive Skyline. Skylines are very powerful cars and are not to be messed with by any kid even if you think you can drive good. See I got a Sentra cause I wanted to start small and its a good car for kid's like you and me to drive as a first car. Also let me tell you even if you wanted a Skyline as your first car chances are that your gonna wreck it. Cause every first time drivers wreck. And Insurance Is gonna be out the hole for a 16 year old male driving a freakin' Skyline. So keep dreaming it might happen when you get older.
> :cheers:


Quit with the thinking that all Skylines are massive powerful beasts....

hehe I learnt to drive on mums R31 when I was 16.....  pity that was a N/A stationwagon....lol


----------



## Eddie (Sep 29, 2003)

Nizmodore said:


> Quit with the thinking that all Skylines are massive powerful beasts....
> 
> hehe I learnt to drive on mums R31 when I was 16.....  pity that was a N/A stationwagon....lol


Thankfully things have got better since then


----------



## scourge (Feb 27, 2003)

Nizmodore said:


> Quit with the thinking that all Skylines are massive powerful beasts....


The ones we get in the US are. No one bothers with the R31 here.


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

Eddie said:


> Thankfully things have got better since then


Yes, praise the lord 

Heh you driven a RB20DE R32.........slow junk heap....that is not a powerful car......but still looks nice and is very smooth


----------



## Eddie (Sep 29, 2003)

I drove an auto GTS4 before i got the car i have now. Pretty slow but was as you say, very smooth.


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

Yep just a basic N/A R32 Skyline would make a great, day to day driver.....keep the GTR or GTS-T in the shed for weekends


----------



## andyhall_mk (Jan 5, 2004)

Slightly off-thread, but a thought.

Could you throw the running gear from a GTR V-Spec into the chassis of the 200SX Touring?? That'd be a hel of a Q Car!! Once thought about a Cosworth Mk 3 Cortina, but then saw a Skyline doing 130mph on the M1 in the UK and got tented trousers!!


----------



## BBDETSER (Nov 24, 2003)

look kid, your not getting a skyline. Your neighbor doesn't have one. You can't drive in a controlled and safe manner. If you still have 2 years left then you better get your head out of your ass and just get a damn se-r. i have one, and i'll tell you if you have 10 grand, holy shit, that will be the fastest car around. Right now mines pushing about 210 horses without going turbo. So just relax and wait a while until you try to get a skyline.

Anybody else wanna move to australia?


----------



## scourge (Feb 27, 2003)

BBDETSER said:


> Anybody else wanna move to australia?


Not for the cars, but I am looking at job possibilities in Melbourne and Brisbane right now.


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

andyhall_mk said:


> Slightly off-thread, but a thought.
> 
> Could you throw the running gear from a GTR V-Spec into the chassis of the 200SX Touring?? That'd be a hel of a Q Car!! Once thought about a Cosworth Mk 3 Cortina, but then saw a Skyline doing 130mph on the M1 in the UK and got tented trousers!!


Not quite. While it is possible to transfer the RB26DETT engine across, useing a R32 GTS-T crossmember, mounting the front crossmember to accept the front Diff yould be a nightmare. Also you'd need to change the front struts, and brakes etc to accept the CV joints from the front diff..... The rear end woulnt not need to be changed unless you wanted the HICAS system installed.

Here is a full GTR driveline in a VL Turbo, with a RB30DETT instead of the RB26DETT...that must have been a insanse amount of work....oh yeah and the VL chassis is much lighter then a R32 GTR aswell 

http://www.axg.net/gg/ct/images/articles/GTR-VL(1).jpg
http://www.axg.net/gg/ct/images/articles/GTR-VL(2).jpg
http://www.axg.net/gg/ct/images/articles/GTR-VL(3).jpg
http://www.axg.net/gg/ct/images/articles/GTR-VL(4).jpg


----------



## sidewinderl (Jan 3, 2004)

the problem with going the salvage yard route is that (assuming you are lucky enough to find even one skyline) it is almost certainly completely totaled. So what really is the point if it is going to cost you more to fix one than to just get a new one? the only way you could feasibly fix a junker skyline is to have other skylines to cannibalize....but considering the difficulty of finding even one skyline, this is all but impossible. You can obviously interchange other nissan parts, but the big problem will be any exterior damage (which is likely to be extensive given worse case scenario...which i'd take as the rule since you're searching in the american market). And where's the fun in not having a 100% skyline? if you want to go nissan, then go with what GTES-t said (or something along those lines). If you need something that'll satisfy your lead foot and your wallet (and it doesn't necessarily need to be nissan), then you could easily find a gt (or possibly better) mustang for under 10k...that is the domain of the mustang afterall. If you want an import, then perhaps a mitsubishi Gto or something along those lines would suffice...they can be had for under 10k. If you're looking for a fixer-upper, then that probably opens up more possibilities, but a skyline, realistically, simply isn't one.
if you still want to look for a skyline, then (from what my friend in Kansas City says...i'm from southwest missouri by the way...just haven't taken the time to update my profile), perhaps KC is a good place to look...he says there are lots of them up there (as many as can be expected when "lots", "skyline", and "US" are in the same sentence), and given the fact that MO drivers are terrible and we have the worst roads in the US, then maybe you'll get lucky. But i wouldn't count on it...


----------



## andyhall_mk (Jan 5, 2004)

Nizmodore!

Just read the article on the GTR-VL! What a loony!!

The nearest we had in the UK was the Lotus Carlton/Omega.

A 3.6 I6 Twin Turbo pushing over 400bhp in a 4 door saloon. Was good for 170mph+.

There was a huge fuss 'cos it wasn't restricted, and all the other super-saloons (BMW M5 and AMG Mercs) were restricted to 155mph. It was modified by Lotus when it was owned by GM (Hack! Cough!) but don't let that put you off!! You can get one for about £25000, and in Germany the Lotus Omega was a left-hooker too!! Could spoil the Skyline party if one was in the US! on't get me wrong though, as I LURVE the R32 GTR! 

Have a look at :

www.lotus-carlton.co.uk/
www.lotus-carlton.fsnet.co.uk/
www.lotuscarlton.demon.co.uk/
www.cerbera.co.uk/lotus_carlton/
www.autobahnstormers.co.uk/eligible_cars/carlton/lotus.htm


----------



## andyhall_mk (Jan 5, 2004)

Just had a look, and I can import an R33 V-Spec into the UK for under £10,000!!! ANDY WANNA V-SPEC!!! (And a driver's license would be a bonus too!!)


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

andyhall_mk said:


> Nizmodore!
> 
> Just read the article on the GTR-VL! What a loony!!
> 
> ...


Nice car! Yeah the VL Commodore Turbo (RB30ET) caused a huge fuss down here when it was released (in 1986), destroying most V8's, the then Nissan 300ZX turbo, Porshe, R31 Skyline, (keep adding to the list!).....Nissan hated it because it was THEIR engine but was designed under contract so they couldn't use it in their cars, and their cars weighed more....lol 

Because of the use of Nissan engine mounts, you can put any Nissan Skyline (up to R34) gearbox/Engine package in you want, (and a lighter body) These hybrids (Nizmodores -->  ) are hated by skyline drivers down here (I wonder why?)

I have 2 skyline wrecks at home, rusting away in the backyard, to put it simply they are quite expensive to rebuild (plastic mouldings are the hard bits to get), engines and gearboxes are o.k as a lot of VL/VL turbo bits port strait accross to the skylines, but as they are so common down here why? Anyway I'm a go not show person (Don't get me wrong I love skylines but....) so thats why I have the VL.....otherwise I'd buy myself a riced up R31 (2 door)/R32/R33/34 and be happy  

Yes an my fav motor company is owned my GM (hack! cough!) why?!?


----------



## andyhall_mk (Jan 5, 2004)

Well Nismo,

everyone (ok, some people) think the GM is the devil with Yokohama boots on!! They seem to buy everyone, leech all the good stuff then sell 'em to other people. Lotus is now owned by bloody PROTON!! And they sold the Lotus Elan (1992-style FWD) to Flippin' KIA!! What is goin' on??! At least the Blue Oval ( B***ards) keep what they buy (Jaguar and Aston Martin) Rolls Royce is owned by BMW, Bentley owned by Audi. Thank heavens for TVR!! 

Had a thought on another road-burnin' idea!! GM sold Rover the short-block 3.5ltr Buick engine in 1950-something. Now, stick with me on this one!!..... TVR used the (now) Rover V8 in the 350i and Tamsin, and in the early Tuscans. Then they designed their own V8 (AJP V8) to fit the same chassis. Sooo..... You could (in theory) put a TVR AJP V8 in an old Rover P6, or even a Land Rover or Range Rover!! Then add a hairdryer or a good ole blower, some double Webers, add some spray, and kiss the Civics goodbye!! Make the Lambo LM002 look like a Vitara!!


----------



## machracer (Jan 2, 2004)

wait a sec

u can go on and put a front clip of a gtr on a s13!?

and can a rb26 engine fit in a s13

cus that would go sick in my sisters s13

cus she says she would give me her s13 when she goes to college this fall

and its a right side s13


----------



## Dwntyme (Dec 18, 2002)

Nizmodore said:


> Not quite. While it is possible to transfer the RB26DETT engine across, useing a R32 GTS-T crossmember, mounting the front crossmember to accept the front Diff yould be a nightmare. Also you'd need to change the front struts, and brakes etc to accept the CV joints from the front diff..... The rear end woulnt not need to be changed unless you wanted the HICAS system installed.
> 
> Here is a full GTR driveline in a VL Turbo, with a RB30DETT instead of the RB26DETT...that must have been a insanse amount of work....oh yeah and the VL chassis is much lighter then a R32 GTR aswell
> 
> ...


Let's Not forget that the 280Z has an inline6 in it and that the RB26 will transplant into it nicely with some mods to the chassy....


----------



## SR20 Who Knew? (Jul 29, 2003)

machracer said:


> wait a sec
> 
> u can go on and put a front clip of a gtr on a s13!?
> 
> ...


Correct me if I'm wrong but, the gtr is awd and the 240 is rwd, so the rb26dett cant go in there but the rb25det can.


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

The GT-R is AWD, but not all the time. Being AWD doesn't mean you can't use the RB26DETT. There are MANY examples of 240s with the RB26DETT in them. I believe there is at least one rolling around in the USA. The RB26DETT is a bigger challenge to install in the 240 than the RB25DET. That's what I know from the limited knowledge I have.

Those who have never done this or have no knowledge about such things, please don't post. It makes you look like a fool. Do some reading and research of your own before typing a single letter.


----------

